# New To Hobby, Can You Help?



## Insect Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just joined the forums tonight and you can find out some more basic information on me in my introduction. Anyway, I don't know much about the mantid hobby but I do know a lot about insects.

I don't know scientific names or much of anything else. I was wondering if you all could tell me some of the species that are fairly easy to hatch, take care of, and breed and give me basic care information on that species too. I don't want the basic chinese mantid though, I want a type that is a little more exotic. Also, it has to be of a fairly cheap price, say around $2 for one mantid or around $8 for an egg case. I based these prices off a couple sites I have been on.

I want to start with one mantid type and see how I like the hobby and then probably expand in the future. I am not sure if it is possible but can I buy mantids in the winter and what is the chance of them living if they come in the mail?

If there is anyone, such as forum members or breeders who would like to enlighten me or help me get started, that would be great. Also, the reason I am asking you all instead of looking around the internet a ton is because you all seem very knowledgable about the hobby. I sort of expected this though, from mantidforum.com :wink: Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 7, 2007)

you could try keeping african mantids but not sure on price. and yes you can ship mantids in the winter if you have a heat pack. They take the kind of environments that the chinese do but you may want to mist them more to aid in molting and to drink.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2007)

I would start off with something not as exotic so I won't be so sad if I completely mess up. And shipping the oothcas, I thought they'll be just fine without anything special since they last through the winter outdoors. The heat pack might make them hatch if the conditions are right.

I hope you enjoy your time around the forum!


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far guys. I just posted in a topic that yen_saw made. I was browsing the forums and I have heard good things about him. I was asking about orchid mantids, what do you guys think of keeping them.

I was thinking they were a fairly easy species to keep and maybe I would get an egg case or some nymphs from Yen or someone else.


----------



## Ian (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum!

I first got into the hobby when I bought an "African mantis" from a pet shop. As many of us know, pet shops really don't know their names, and I later speciated it to be a Taumantis sp. I loved this young lady, and she produced some ootheca, which I traded on, etc. Gradually my collection grew from there.

For a beginner species, you have quite a selection. If you are looking for a typical mantis, then the Sphodromantis (African) or Hierodula (Asian) mantids are great. If you are looking for beauty, then the Creobroter (Indian flower) or Pseudocreobotra (Spiny flower) are alos beautiful species, and easy to keep.

I have written up a few caresheets on my site, www.insectstore.com if you want to have a browse around!


----------

